# Vícevýznamová slova



## Ergulis

Ahoj,
Zajímalo by mě, jestli i v češtině, tak jako v angličtině, existují slova, která znamenají více slovních druhů, např. slovo, které je podstatným nebo přídavným jménem a zároveň funguje jako sloveso.
Já osobně žádné takové neznám, a pochybuji, že se taková slova v českém jazyce vůbec vyskytují.

V angličtině je celkem běžné, např _screw_ - šroub, šroubovat, _lead _(vést, olovo), atd.


----------



## Mori.cze

Napadají mě nějaké předložky vzniklé ustrnutím pádu, třeba "kolem"... Angličtina v tomhle ale funguje výrazně jinak, jelikož slova (prakticky) neohýbá, zatímco čeština preferuje, aby slovní druhy měly odpovídající koncovku a daly se skloňovat/časovat; mezi podstatnými a přídavnými jmény by se našlo pár výjimek (filé, lila), ale konkrétně u sloves je možnost rozumně časovat opravdu potřeba.


----------



## Ergulis

Super, díky moc.


----------



## bibax

V češtině je samozřejmě mnoho homonym odvozených od různých nebo stejných kořenů, např. slepí, ostří, ostřím. Ostří je podstatné jméno, přídavné jméno i sloveso.


----------

